# cutting a handle in a cutting board question



## indychips (Apr 25, 2011)

I have come across a ton of corian recently. I have begun to make cutting boards with most of it. My wife wants me to cut a handle on one end of a few. What would be the easiest way to do this? I was thinking of drilling a starter hole and using a pattern trim router bit to complete it. I would obviously need to obtain a pattern before doing this. My other option is using a scroll saw to cut the handle out. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ken Dolph (Jan 23, 2009)

indychips

The router is the easier way to go. If you would like to do many of them you can make an inverted pin router attachment for your router table. You could buy one from Veritas® Pin Router Arm - Lee Valley Tools

This would let you use an 1/8" upspiral router bit to make the initial hole and continue the route. I built my own before I got my Delta Inverted. They do not make it any more but it is a wonderful machine

It looks like this DELTA-Rockwell Inverted Pin Router 43-155, 43-156 Operator's & Parts Manual


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OR
for 50.oo bucks
Daisy Pin Router

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21285&rrt=1
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21284&site=ROCKLER

The Oval makes a great handle hole

==


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

indychips said:


> I have come across a ton of corian recently. I have begun to make cutting boards with most of it. My wife wants me to cut a handle on one end of a few. What would be the easiest way to do this? I was thinking of drilling a starter hole and using a pattern trim router bit to complete it. I would obviously need to obtain a pattern before doing this. My other option is using a scroll saw to cut the handle out. Any thoughts?


Pin router, over head router or hand held router, you'll still need a pattern. 
I use 1/4" hard board or MDF unless it's going to be used real often, then I use Lexan. It's easier to obtain, for me. 
For me, the scroll saw is the easiest tool to use to make the pattern, but a good saber saw would work as well. Just cut close to the line and clean up with rasps, files and sand paper wrapped around a dowel for the curves. A Forstner to cut holes at each end would make the sanding task easier, too.
With the pin router, just make the pattern exactly how you want the handle. Using a hand held, you can use a pattern bit for exact copies, or use collars and a straight or spiral bit and figure the off sets.


----------



## Ken Dolph (Jan 23, 2009)

bobj3

Thanks, I did not know that they were still making the Daisy. A simple one can be made with a few scrap pieces of Corian.


----------



## indychips (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think what I might do is buy an inexpensive scroll saw at a local pawn shop. I will use this to cut my patterns. Then use my router with a pattern trim bit to cut the handle and other shapes. If this works out, I might upgrade to a better scroll saw. 

The local pawn shop has a 16" Dremol for $29 and a newer Ryobi 16" for $39. Any one better than the other?

But, then again that Daisy system looked pretty cool too. I'm so confused!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Those scrollsaw prices are fantastic. Take a look and select the one in better shape. Look for how you will change blades, is a special tool needed, included?


----------

